# spooky horse, which calmer ?!?!



## hannah28 (30 July 2010)

hey guys  im at a bit of a loss, my horse has become so spooky, you may have seen my post a few weeks ago about a calmer i was trying but unfortnatly it didnt work......

so i have desided to look at others... any recommendations welcome, what do you guys think of these..

naf magic
global herbs supercalm
global herbs magcalm
nupafeed
??


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (30 July 2010)

The best I have found so far is made by Equistro called Equiliser.  However it is quite expensive at about £35.00.  Someone on here suggested Mag Ox.  I got some last week and have just started it.  Not ridden him yet to see how he is, but will at the weekend. Hope it works as at about £12.00 inc postage it is much cheaper.


----------



## hannah28 (31 July 2010)

bump

anyone ??

topspec calmer?
magnitude?
so kalm ??
blue chip karma??


----------



## schneeko (31 July 2010)

I've had really good results with NAF magic. The liquid seems to work quicker but once it's working I find the powder is a good way to maintain them. Also they do the magic "shots", not tried this yet but I might do for our next dressage test


----------



## flying solo (31 July 2010)

Hi I use Top Spec on my 4yr old welsh cob, he moved yards and was really flighty and jumpy. I've been using it for 2 weeks now just to take the egde off him until he's more settled but I can see a difference in him. I can now lead him in from the feild without him jogging all over place. I know he's young and yet to learn but he behaved perfectly at his previous place! I just hope it will keep working as I plan to break him soon!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (31 July 2010)

Relax me works very well for my horse, a stressy bugger. It is expensive but it is the only one that worked.


----------



## whatawizard (1 August 2010)

With my TB I found Prokalm way better than anything else and you only feed it when you need it! They sell it in a trial size pouch so you don't waste money on a whole pot if it doesn't work for your horse. It is one of the few that isn't magnesium based. We used it on our quadrille team when they did Olympia and it helped! Also worth getting your horses eyes thoroughly checked as my boy got more and more spooky and then a specialist found that he had uveitis which was affecting his vision in a portion of one eye, so if he always spooks in the same direction its worth thinking about.


----------



## saddlesore (1 August 2010)

FanyDuChamp said:



			Relax me works very well for my horse, a stressy bugger. It is expensive but it is the only one that worked.
		
Click to expand...

Same. This has made my horse so much nicer!!!


----------



## stencilface (1 August 2010)

I really don't agree with sedating horses, unless they are being operated on - we never used to sedate them!!  What is he being fed?  Can you cut everything out or have tou already done that?

I haven't read your previous posts, and am not trying to be annoying.  How is he if someone else rides him, are you (subconsciously) exacerbating the problem by anticipating misbehaviours?


----------



## schneeko (1 August 2010)

Stencilface said:



			I really don't agree with sedating horses
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's really the same as sedating them. All your doing is giving them nutrients that their bodies use to make them more relaxed


----------



## hannah28 (1 August 2010)

he is only on grass and bailys lo-cal balancer, and i am an experienced rider and could not trust anyone else to ride him as he is so unpredictable


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 August 2010)

That is why I like Relax Me, because it is not sedative but works on the gut by using magnesium and a blend of Liquorice and Silica for optimum gut health. This gives a more comfortable horse, which in turn gives a more relaxed and happier horse. There is absolutely nothing sedated about Cappy, just a much less stressed horse. 

PS I am nothing to do with the makers, just like to pass on to other horse owners any product I find that work. I have wasted soooo much money on useless products.


----------



## hannah28 (1 August 2010)

how much does that end up costing to maintain ?


----------



## Chumsmum (1 August 2010)

I'm having good results with Relax Me 

I've already tried Magnitude and Nupafeed but couldn't see a difference with them.


----------



## VickyH (1 August 2010)

My friend has her boy on V Calm and it is working really well for him, it wors within half an hour so by the time he is groomed and tacked up it is working  he is a stressy horse prone to bucking if there is so much as a hair out of place under his saddle!


----------



## cross-country.diva!! (1 August 2010)

Oxy shot everytime works with 17.1 warmblood show horse!


----------



## Achinghips (1 August 2010)

flying solo said:



			Hi I use Top Spec on my 4yr old welsh cob, he moved yards and was really flighty and jumpy. I've been using it for 2 weeks now just to take the egde off him until he's more settled but I can see a difference in him. I can now lead him in from the feild without him jogging all over place. I know he's young and yet to learn but he behaved perfectly at his previous place! I just hope it will keep working as I plan to break him soon! 

Click to expand...

I've got a divvy Tb twonk. I've tried them all.  Topspec was the best, without a doubt, it has tryptophen in it.  

Now I feed mollichop calmer chaff £7.50 a big sack - and it has the magnesium and herbs in it so don't need a calming supplement at all - she's doing well on this.


----------



## dreamcometrue (1 August 2010)

Replied on your thread in New Lounge.  D and H Placid works for mine.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 August 2010)

hannah28 said:



			how much does that end up costing to maintain ?
		
Click to expand...

I buy the biggest size at around £106 and it lasts approx 5-6 months. It is expensive but it works, so is worth it.


----------



## welshness (2 August 2010)

I've had a lot of success with NAF Tempralax, but I think these things are very individual and you have to try a variety to see which one works for your horse


----------



## NeedNewHorse (2 August 2010)

What calmer did you use before ? (i.e you said its not working?)

When does your horse spook? What type of spooks? 

What breed of horse do you have? How much work is your horse doing? And (lastly.. lol) When is the spooking the worst and what do you do when the spooks are happening?

Thanks, I had a very spooky horse but she is pretty good now, not perfect but a huge improvement and I have used every calmer on the market and am not not using anything.
x


----------



## Louby (2 August 2010)

My horse has gone spooky again too.  Its the grass with him.  He is a quirky boy but when we have had rain, he is noticably worse.  I have tried Nupafeed, Naf Magic, Brewers Yeast with no success.  Im currently using Lincoln Valerian which is cheap and I did think it made a difference, not massive though.  I have tried Mollichp Calmer but to be honest, it probably works because its basically chop and not much else!  It says its a complete feed but I found it was 'spot the pony cube'


----------

